# Goldfish survive MONTHS in earthquake rubble



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Interesting story. I always thought goldfish were messy, but these survived months without filter or light.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2011/07/27/offbeat-goldfish-survive-new-zealand-earthquake.html


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

most fish will feed on what's available....


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

agreed, but what about the water conditions? no light, no oxygen being added... 

still quite amazing.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

There is light, natural sun light - thus algae growing in the tank. They just mentioned no electricity.


----------

